

The best start-up perk? A 40-hr workweek - RougeFemme
http://mashable.com/2013/10/08/startups-40-hour-week/?utm_campaign=Feed%3A+mashable%2Ftech+%28Mashable+%C2%BB+Tech%29&utm_cid=Mash-Prod-RSS-Feedburner-Tech-Partial&utm_medium=feed&utm_source=feedburner

======
paulhauggis
Every time I had to work over 40 hours/week it was because management decided
to make a poor decision. Promising customers a new feature without consulting
the developers first or just mis-management of the project over-all.

------
taralx
I will say that the main reason I never applied to any startup was the fear
that I'd end up working 60, 80, or more hours a week. I value my free time far
too highly.

Not to mention the very well-established productivity declines that are
associated with prolonged overwork like that.

